# Can you go to rehab for social anxiety?



## Layla16 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm sixteen and SA is ruining my life. I am home schooled because of it, I have been since I was fourteen but I can't get the work done because I'm too scared to ring my teachers or email them for help. I recently got a job (Only because a family friend works there and got me the job) and I'm already in trouble for cancelling a few times because I've been in panic attacks because of it. I was diagnosed with general anxiety when I was around nine, social anxiety when I was thirteen and OCD when I was fourteen. On top of that I have been diagnosed with depression recently but from the sounds of it I have been experiencing it since I was thirteen. I've been self harming since I was thirteen but only my mum knows and I have refused to talk to her about it since she found out because I feel like a disappointment. Also I think I may have ednos or developing an eating disorder but obviously I can't self diagnosed myself. I've been through so many therapists but none have honestly helped me out enough. I'm on anti depressants now and I've tried all the herbal anti depressants and anxiety things but none of it works. Would I be able to go you rehab for this stuff? because I think it would be really helpful. I can't go to school or have a job and I don't know where to go or what to do with my life anymore.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Your condition seems like a fair reason to check into an inpatient psychiatric facility, if you and/or your parents feel that is in your best interest.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

Layla16 said:


> I can't self diagnosed myself.


You know if you think like this you probably won't ever overcome those problems. You are the only one that can treat yourself cause you don't have a disease or anything, it's just a wrong way of seeing things, the psychologist can only lead you on the right path but if you're used to this kind of destructive thinking, if you belive you can't be treated, or if you lose track every time there is nothing more a psichologyst can do for you.

It's like going to a doctor for a cold, the doctor gives you some meds and tells you to take them 3 weeks, you take them 1 mabye 2 days and then you stop, after that you wonder why it doesn't works. That's what are you probably doing with the psychologist, you have a very strict way of seeing things but you need to understand that your way is wrong else you wouldn't have those problems. You have to trully belive and trully try to get better in order to get better.

And by the way, if you belive you can't communicate or with people or you can't find things to say that it's because you don't have enough social skills, and the only way to get skills is to go out there with people. No magic piece of information will make you more talkative or other people to like you instead of actually becoming a genuinely outgoing person. Social skills are just skills, not social information, so there is no theories, there is just skills.


----------

